
DIY BROADCAST: How to Build Your Own Internet TV Channel with Open-Source - iamjeff
http://blog.eltrovemo.com/364/diy-broadcast-how-to-build-your-own-tv-channel-with-open-source-other-goodies/
======
coreyp_1
From 2011, but I think that this is a great overview!

